# 95 Nissan Altima few questions.......please help



## kumarkumar (Mar 19, 2007)

I have a few questions for my 95 Altima.

1) How do I open/remove the "parcel shelf" at the back??

 (Click on Thumbnail to View)

2) How do I open/remove the front "dashboard"??

 (Click on Thumbnail to View)

3) My engine coolant is at a very low level. Since I don't know which coolant was there previously so do I:-
(a) Flush out the old coolant and put in a new coolant??
(b) Just add any coolant to the old one??


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

1) you will need to remove a few clips shown in picture. there are several styles but the are the type that have a center that needs to pop up if i am not mistaken. Also look under the deck from the trunk to make sure nothing else is holding it but I don't think so. Never removed that panel on the altima but some nissans require removing the rear seat as well. 




2) remove the parts circled in the image below. starting with the parts on the lower end of the image working up. Also the first step is to disconnect the battery negative terminal. Some modles it is also neccesary to remove the plastic shell around the steering column but regardless it is always easier if you remove it. There are a few screws in the top inner shell of the main cover as well I think. removeing these panle covers is a bit tricky sometimes the spring clips hold very hard and seem as though a screw is holding it and there are some hidden screws. So just be careful and if something is difficult to get out just keep studing it and think of how a screw may be holding it.






3) Never mix different types of coolants Nissan uses polyglycohl the green stuff. If you are unsure what is there then yes flush the whole system. What color is it? Also be sure to mix the coolant with water as recomended for your area. The general rule is 50/50. Some stores carry it premixed so be sure you know what you are buying. I have never bought or looked at the premixed but I would think the lable would indicate the ratio.

How many miles do you have? Are you the origional owner?


----------



## kumarkumar (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for the help.
Actually I have the FSM for the car. The problem is you cannot do anything with it if you follow it. The instructions/figures are misleading. The position and number of nuts/screws are wrong.

Regarding the coolant.........it seems its greenish in color. The coolant tank is totally empty. There is coolant on in the radiator.
I have around 103K miles and not the original owner.


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

well the figures are somewhat generic I will admit that. unfortunatly the best way to remove dash components is having experience. I have been doing it since high school, so it's just second nature. Your car looks too be in ecxellent condition and I would recomend you find someone experienced to asist you. Surely you have a friend or relative with some experience in this sort of thing? I wish I could offer more help but its difficult to convey what to watch for and even more complicated is the feel of whats right or wrong.

on the coolant issue.............with that kind of mileage I would flush the system and refill it, but you have to be careful to bleed out all the air pockets from the system. since you have the FSM just refer to it. Yes just use the regular green coolant. I would look the system over good for any leaks first though. A little drop in coolant level from the overflow tank from evaporation is normal. Seeing that you are not the origional owner and 100+K miles this may be the first time it has been looked at so it is possible that much has evaporated over the years.


----------

